# sig 220 dark elite



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Greetings to my fellow gun enthusiasts ! I'm picking up my new acquisition this pm- sig 220 dark elite full size. Just wondering if you can recommend a good cleaner ,protectant and lubricant for the nitron finish. I have been using the Breakfree CLP on my sig 226 stainless elite but I've heard that the CLP can ruin the nitron finish . Appreciate all the help/info I can get regarding this matter. Thanks much.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Haven't heard that about CLP before. I use RemOil for most of my oil needs. It's light and available. For grease, me personal preference is GunSlick. It's a graphite grease and I usually get it from the source as finding it retail hasn't been very successful in my experience.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Haven't heard that about CLP before.


I haven't heard that about CLP either.

I have always like G96.



I am also a fan of Gunslick Graphite Lube. :smt023


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I use Slide Glide from Brian Enos. It stays where you put it.


----------

